# Who Manufactures Car Cleaning Products??????



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

A wide ranging question but this arose in conversation during Friday nights drinking...and I don't know (nor can I find) the answer.

I suspected that there are a small number of companies that actually do all things in-house, or can afford to/have the knowledge to. Like medicines, clothing, electronics, etc, I thought surely there are a number of manufacturers that work to a brief or price range to produce the chemical side of things for companies, then they market, brand and sell them on?

Google was of no use in answering my question so I thought surely some folk on here will hold the key. :thumb:

Thanks in advance for any info on putting this to rest in my head :wall:


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

I would be very interested to find this out, but I can't see many owning up. Good luck though.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I am _guessing_ 3M (+ Meguiars), Optimum, Bilt Hamber, Autosmart, Autoglym, Zaino (possibly), Dr OK Wack, Menzerna


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

I thought it would either be easy or hard.
I didn't think it would be a case of brands making for other brands, just sort of faceless manufacturing companies...we'll see if any truth or light can be shed.
(Wouldn't actually affect my thoughts on buying anything, I'd just like to know how it works)


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

now this is a VERY good question 
maybe its a bit like the car buisness,where 1 BIG company owns several small car manfacturers,be it like GM owning Vauxhall/Opel/Chevrolet etc
Maybe the same for the producers of the car cleaning/detailing products

does most of the 'clay' come from China then it's rebranded/packaged by the different companies?


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

theres a company in newton acycliffe that makes MER products for them


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Maxolen, Prima, Zaino, Britemax

You'll find even big boys like 3M outsource, rosa for example. Autoglym used to but may now be in house. Though when they outsource its made to their recipe usually, is that much different from making in house? Utilising manufacturing expertise.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm pretty sure each and every manufacturer out sources their product line up to some degree. 
You've got the big ones, Quadralene, A-Chem, Euro Chem etc which will make stuff for brands, a few will make their own from scratch but I can only think of one that makes, R&D, labels, resells all under their name and that's Autosmart, there is probably more but that's the only one I can think of at the mo.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

But does anyone take products from a company like autosmart, maybe change the colour, add a scent, dilute it and sell it on in a fancy bottle at an inflated price labelled, new best thing/must have product?


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

People keep mentioning that they think some products are exactly the same, but never is there any evidence shown. I find this rather frustrating so it will be interesting to see where this thread goes.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I've always heard carchem are the main source for many brands


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

realist said:


> But does anyone take products from a company like autosmart, maybe change the colour, add a scent, dilute it and sell it on in a fancy bottle at an inflated price labelled, new best thing/must have product?


I can't speak for others but Autosmart don't sell to other companies for rebranding. I doubt any of the 'big' names do to be honest but as someone else mentioned there are a few manufacturers who will make anything for anyone,either to a standard recipe or to the customers own recipe.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

You won't get the answers > and to a degree rightly so.

Agreements are made in confidence over who makes what for who etc and whilst there is an awful lot of speculation that's kinda where it remains > companies can get reputation damage if accused of things that are not so.

I'm not condoning in any way, > If you like the manufacturer and like the product then that's all it should be about.

I doubt you'll ever get a company come on here and say, yes, so & so makes our whatever.

Frustating to a few who would like for whatever reasons to know but all you will get is guessing or a few cryptic responses.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Daveskater said:


> People keep mentioning that they think some products are exactly the same, but never is there any evidence shown. I find this rather frustrating so it will be interesting to see where this thread goes.


I agree.

People are like "did you know that <such & such a product> is actually the same as <another rival product from a different company>

Never can they provide a single piece of evidence.. :wall::wall::wall:

I can understand where Mr Bouncer is coming from of course.
I don't give a rats **** where the products are made for example if Auto Finesse Triple was just Super Resin Polish with a different colour (not saying it is, I'm just saying as a "for example") I'd still buy it.. If anything I'd appreciate the honesty.

At the end of the day I like Product X, it's feel to use as a product, the scent and even the packaging it all plays an important roll.
Not who actually makes it (I figure that most companys will go to chemical manufacturers and say "we need to get <this>" and they will do samples and stuff until they achieve the desired effect).


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> You won't get the answers > and to a degree rightly so.
> 
> Agreements are made in confidence over who makes what for who etc and whilst there is an awful lot of speculation that's kinda where it remains > companies can get reputation damage if accused of things that are not so.
> 
> ...


so are your waxes actually made by you then as just got vannila ice and it smells fantastic:thumb:
Or is it out sourced and made else where to your recipe?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Bouncer obviously sources his ingredients 


But blends them himself and creates these stunning waxes himself


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> You won't get the answers > and to a degree rightly so.
> 
> Agreements are made in confidence over who makes what for who etc and whilst there is an awful lot of speculation that's kinda where it remains > companies can get reputation damage if accused of things that are not so.
> 
> ...


just to add to this its not all to do with who makes it, there is another important part and thats the service company's provide. I have bought off manufacturers and had bad experiences. Have also bought of places i know dont manufacture the product and had excellent service


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I've always been intrigued, but then to contradict myself who cares so long as it does what it says on the tin. 

Marketing is marketing and that's that. Everywhere you look will be the same. And people jump on product X is the same as product Y but X is cheaper...... If you went and bought a Ralph Lauren polo shirt and your mate said his Primark one is the same but £100 cheaper you'd probably laugh or punch him in the face :lol:
Why is this much different? Buy what makes you happy :thumb:


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Can't answer for the others but Autosmart does all our own R&D and manufacture everything ourselves, including our aerosols, at our Head Office near Lichfield. We don't manufacture our own equipment, but we do develop and assemble some unique equipment on site too. 

We do not design products nor manufacture for anyone else, nor do we manufacture under any other label name. 

Beware of cheap imitations!

In terms of complexity, some products such as cleaners and shampoos are relatively straight forward to make. Some, such as polishes and aerosols are much more difficult. Sourcing of the correct raw materials can equally be tricky, as some materials can be quite scarce. 

The other difficult and very expensive thing is legislation. WE have a team of 4 people looking after packaging, labelling and evnironmental legislation. This would be an enormous investment for anyone manufacturing on a very small scale, especially if the product needs a hazard symbol!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Not seen a who makes what for who thread for a while.........


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The only thing that would concern me would be the same product but with different labels and priced higher because of it,but other than that it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Of course products are re-branded and mis-sold as 'unique' products, you'd be naive to think otherwise, but if you like a product and are happy with the price, who cares?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

chrisc said:


> so are your waxes actually made by you then as just got vannila ice and it smells fantastic:thumb:
> Or is it out sourced and made else where to your recipe?


:thumb:

Every single wax I make are made soley by myself, using global sourced ingredients to my stringent specs. I create, handmix and pour to my own recipes. I hand label every jar and handbox every wax. > No-one else is involved.

In a word > totally unique.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

All I know is that Kelloggs do not make cereals for anyone else :lol:

As for detailing supplies, I suspect as many have stated you will be very unlikely to get a straight answer.

Only those companies that actually don't make products for anyone else are likely to come out and say it (witness Autosmart), as it is beneficial to their marketing.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Every single wax I make are made soley by myself, using global sourced ingredients to my stringent specs. I create, handmix and pour to my own recipes. I hand label every jar and handbox every wax. > No-one else is involved.
> 
> In a word > totally unique.


You really should consider hand delivering all your waxes by bicycle, that would add to your uniqueness. :lol:

On a serious note, well done to you. You cleary believe in what you do and have reaped the success you deserve.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Every single wax I make are made soley by myself, using global sourced ingredients to my stringent specs. I create, handmix and pour to my own recipes. I hand label every jar and handbox every wax. > No-one else is involved.
> 
> In a word > totally unique.


So can you do a wax of the smell when you walk into a chippy pure bliss


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the answers guys. I'm not sure if the 'you won't get specific answers from brands' replies were for me or other posters, but just to clarify; I wasn't looking to "out" any companies by asking who supplies them. Nor would I dream of doing so.

My question was answered. There are some large companies which we know, or some know, that produce for some other smaller companies. That was all I wanted to clarify for my own interests really.

Nothing would stop me buying from someone regardless of where I 'thought' they had their items manufactured. I think we all go off product results, customer service and yes...lets be honest, nice products to use visually and aesthetically. We're only human.

Most batteries are made by a tiny number of companies. But, are all battery cells equal? You bet your ass they're not.

Anyway, thanks for the info guys. Nice to get an idea of the science behind it all (and some respect for some of the bigger companies that allow us our uniquely different, smaller companies)

It's all good for us in the grand scheme of diversification and segmentation. The joys of economies of scale


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Youll also find that their are alot of manufacturers that wont sell to members of the public, they will only supply and make stuff for brands to sell. And none of these companies have been named in this threar


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

tom-225 said:


> youll also find that their are alot of manufacturers that wont sell to members of the public, they will only supply and make stuff for brands to sell. And none of these companies have been named in this threar


damn the mystery, now i need to know!!!!!!! :d PM me your gossip lol


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

tom-225 said:


> Youll also find that their are alot of manufacturers that wont sell to members of the public, they will only supply and make stuff for brands to sell. And none of these companies have been named in this threar


I would love if you can PM me would be very keen to know


----------



## OjfS (Nov 25, 2012)

Where I work all or most of our products are rebranded from a reputable brand into one of our own. 

And anything else is just the same as everywhere else apart from we've stuck our name on it.

Most of it comes from China and all our competitors do the same, in a sort of kellogs making Tesco value cornflakes way.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I think there is horse meat in certain products I have used but I am not naming any names.............


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Lloydy said:


> I think there is horse meat in certain products I have used but I am not naming any names.............


You like Ikea meatballs obviously!:lol:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

lowejackson said:


> I am _guessing_ 3M (+ Meguiars), Optimum, Bilt Hamber, Autosmart, Autoglym, Zaino (possibly), Dr OK Wack, Menzerna


So, do I assume my guessing was wrong. Happy to be wrong or corrected


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very interesting topic here, I would be very keen to know which manufacturers on here make their own products plus which are brought and sold in their own bottles and containers with their own labelling on the front.

I do have a funny feeling no body will spill the beans on here


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

So have i.


----------



## 3M UK (Jul 29, 2010)

Just as a basic overview, our compounds are made up in Aycliffe at our 3M plant, our abrasives are made at 3M Atherstone, face masks and respirators at 3M Aycliffe also, masking tapes at 3M Bangor...can't think of any others you'd use but we're a manufacturing company so do the vast majority of it ourselves, as you'd expect, and also here locally.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We make our waxes, polishes, shampoos etc. on-site in Elsenham, a town at the Herts/Essex border... also home to Molton Brown. However, we still buy in a lot of products (accessories like microfibres and machines) so not everything will be done in-house.

Besides boutique 'brands' doing it themselves, there are a large number of chemical manufacturers and wholesalers who sell widely. They may sell to valeters wanting bulk products, traders or even 'white label' brands.

You then have contract manufacturers, who make the products to a given formulation and specification. So a product branded 'MEGAWAX' may actually be made by 'Megacorp Contract Chemical Manufacturing Inc' for and on behalf of 'Megawax Inc.'.

We also buy in raw materials from around the world, and some recipes are more complicated than others, and use raw ingredients that are more sophisticated than other ingredients (ie that have undergone quite a lot of prior development before we add them to a product). At what point does a product become 'yours'? When you do a simple formula using it? A complicated formula? Mix it with two more ingredients? Four more? Or in the case of white label companies, just when you dilute it from the concentrate and put it in a bottle?

So it's a complicated issue and ultimately, none of it really matters once the product is in your hands. If it does a good job on your car, use it. If it doesn't, try something else.

Whilst we formulate and manufacture products it doesn't necessarily 'pay off' from a business point of view. Buying bulk and relabelling would be far cheaper and probably just as effective in sales terms. If making stuff yourself it takes years to bring out a full range, and it's difficult to scale up production... also most consumers don't know or care whether products are made on site or not. Our formulations may or may not be subtly better than existing products, but sometimes people prefer the existing products available - or just their price - anyway... so sometimes the effort is in vain.

What we do like it the proximity to the manufacturing process, refining the brief, tweaking formulas as we want to and improving them over a number of batches - we can also make products as 'expensive' as we want to. No one is trying to cut costs in the supply chain. I suppose we started out this way and are too idealistic to stop now. We'll have our ranges more or less complete by 2014/15 probably. A lot of hard work involved and ultimately, have we rewritten the polish/shampoo/wax rulebook with Lime Prime?Born to be Mild/SN Hybrid? Probably not. But we've had a bit of fun along the way and some people like the difference.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

realist said:


> But does anyone take products from a company like autosmart, maybe change the colour, add a scent, dilute it and sell it on in a fancy bottle at an inflated price labelled, new best thing/must have product?


In a word YES
I know at least one company that mini bulks autosmart then rebottles waters down and sells on at a higher price than the original autosmart product


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

farley2708 said:


> does most of the 'clay' come from China then it's rebranded/packaged by the different companies?


From memory theres something like 1 or 2 companies that own the patent for detailing clay based off the original Japanese river clay that was used.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

this is a very interesting topic and good to see some companies posting on here.


----------



## charger17 (Mar 28, 2006)

Mark-V manufacture all of their products at their factory in Corona California, as well as the Mark-V range they also produce products for other companies, either to the customers unique formula or a custom blend to suit the customers requirements. Just because a certain company might not actually blend the product doesn't mean it's not uniquely their product. Hope that makes sense


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

3M UK said:


> Just as a basic overview, our compounds are made up in Aycliffe at our 3M plant, our abrasives are made at 3M Atherstone, face masks and respirators at 3M Aycliffe also, masking tapes at 3M Bangor...can't think of any others you'd use but we're a manufacturing company so do the vast majority of it ourselves, as you'd expect, and also here locally.


An then I pay Royal Mail to ship my masking tape back from England to (very near) Bangor lol. Didn't realise 3M made compounds in the UK tho.

Its good to see some of the manufacturers posting in this thread and also that global companies such as 3M have UK manufacturing (already knew about Bangor - actually bought my car next door to the plant, but not the others).


----------

